# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Chien jeté du toit d'un immeuble je ne sais où ...

## linda014

Je cite, message FB : 


> une video st difuusée sur videobuzz montrant un mec qui jette son chien d'un toit d'immeuble en se marrant en plus!!! c'est pas une blague que tout le monde la signale en precisant violence volontaire pour que cette video soit retirée ou qu on puisse retrouvé ces personnes pour les condamner


Lien vidéo    ::  http://www.vidouf.com/video/jeter-chien ... euble.html

J'ai peur pour le chien, il n'est pas mort et doit avoir les pattes cassées ... Ces ordures ne risquent pas de l'avoir l'aidé

----------

Je n'ai même pas de mots là...

----------


## linda014

Ce serait en Egypte (à confirmer) là bas les chiens, ils n'en ont rien à cirer ... J'ai peur pour ce pauvre chien qui doit souffrir le martyr

----------


## linda014

En plus le con qui a fait ça dit qu'il lui arrive souvent de le faire   :beurk:   et on engage pas de poursuite contre cette pourriture

----------


## lolotte87

:grrr:  bonjour je suis venus sur ce forum car j ai vu la video sur mon mur (facebook) je suis consternée par ce genre de pratique que peut on faire pour que ce mec soit retrouvé est puni par un telle acte, c'est vraiment trés barbar, je ne comprend pas qu on puisse faire sa a un animal sachant de plus que j ai fait des etude d animaliere cela me tien de plus a coeur, j espere que se pauvre chien a etait recueillit et soigné et continue sa vie avec une famille qui prend soin de lui, malgré tout il doit garder surment des séquelles a vie, c'est un traumatisme... il faut vraiment avoir aucune conscience et de coeur pour faire un telle chose, c'est atroce.
je pence qu il m'ériterait qu on le jette aussi violament et qu il souffre le martyr jusqua en mourrir que ce pauvre chien qui n'a rien demandé a personne et qui doit etre maintenant paralyser a vie ou bien meme pire...   ::   :grrr:

----------


## linda014

Qui peut le récupérer ? si c'est en Egypte ils se fouttent ro*al des animaux là-bas ...

C'est dommage qu'on puisse pas avoir de nouvelles ou la suite de cette histoire

----------


## Cypriane27

Mince, je viens de faire un post pour avoir des nouvelles je n'avais pas vu le tiens!

J'ai trouvé ça:
http://www.spi0n.com/trash-gore/il-j...-dun-immeuble/

Le mec a était retrouvé, y'a même une vidéo de lui. Il a une tête à claque j'vous raconte pas!    ::    il n'y a rien le concernant
Par contre le chien a était récupéré par une sorte de SPA, il a était soigné, il avait les deux pattes arrière brisés.

----------


## linda014

> Par contre le chien a était récupéré par une sorte de SPA, il a était soigné, il avait les deux pattes arrière brisés.


Merci pour les nouvelles, c'est rassurant au moins qu'il soit pris en charge ...

Je suppose qu'il n'y aura rien à l'encontre de ce pourrit   :grrr:

----------


## Katryne

> Mince, je viens de faire un post pour avoir des nouvelles je n'avais pas vu le tiens!
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça:
> http://www.spi0n.com/trash-gore/il-j...-dun-immeuble/
> 
> Le mec a était retrouvé, y'a même une vidéo de lui. Il a une tête à claque j'vous raconte pas!      il n'y a rien le concernant
> Par contre le chien a était récupéré par une sorte de SPA, il a était soigné, il avait les deux pattes arrière brisés.


je viens de regarder ton lien ;il y a une pétition en ligne pour demander la prison 
je ne sais si cela portera ses fruits mais j ai quand meme signer   :hein2:

----------


## cathy rescue

:beurk:  :beurk:  :grrr:  :grrr:  je vien de voire la video le mec se mart en plus je pleure

----------


## marymais

HORRIBLE,

Y'a un lien pour signer une pétition?

----------


## snoopette

:beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk: 
Là et si on le prenait par les bras et les jambes et qu'on le jetait du haut de son immeuble, ce c**nard!!!!
Cela ferait un débris de moins sur Terre!
Pauvre chien! Mais c'est vraiment un abruti la chose qui lui sert de maître!!!

----------


## oualie13

mon dieu....
on entend le pauvre chien pleurer, ça me fait mal...

----------


## mimi du 33

Quel est le lien pour signer cet pétition s'il vous plait

----------


## Emma38

Déterrage de vieux topic... il date de 2011 !

----------


## jo9470

Video datant d'il y a environ 2 ans, mais toujours aussi révoltant !

----------

